# The A to Z Guide to Garage Rock/ Proto-Punk...



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The A to Z Guide to Garage Rock / Proto-Punk...*

*The A to Z Guide to Garage Rock / Proto-Punk...*

"*Garage rock* (sometimes called *'60s punk* or *garage pun*k) is a raw and energetic style of rock and roll that flourished in the mid-1960s, most notably in the United States, Canada, and Australia and has experienced various revivals since then."

"The style is characterized by basic chord structures played on electric guitars and other instruments, sometimes distorted through a fuzzbox, as well as often unsophisticated and occasionally aggressive lyrics and delivery. Its name derives from the perception that groups were often made up of young amateurs who rehearsed in the family garage, although many were professional."

"Between 1971 and 1973, certain American rock critics began to retroactively identify the music as a genre and for several years used the term "*punk rock*" to describe it, making it the first form of music to bear the description, predating the more familiar use of the term appropriated by the later *punk rock* movement that it influenced."

"_*Garage rock*_" came into use at the beginning of the 1980s and eventually gained favor amongst devotees. The genre has also been referred to as "*proto-punk*".

"*Proto-punk* (or *protopunk*) is the rock music played by garage bands from the 1960s to mid-1970s that presaged the *punk rock* movement. The phrase is a retrospective label; the musicians involved were generally not originally associated with each other, and came from a variety of backgrounds and styles, but together they anticipated many of punk's musical and thematic attributes."

During the mid-1960s *garage rock* entered its most fertile period, prompted by the influence of the Beatles and the British Invasion.

In the wake of the British Invasion *garage rock* experienced a boom in popularity. With thousands of garage bands active in the US, Canada, and Austraia, hundreds produced regional hits during the period, often receiving airplay on local AM radio stations. Several acts gained wider exposure just long enough to have one or occasionally more national hits in an era rife with "One-Hit Wonders"."

"The *garage rock* boom faded at the end of the 1960s, but a handful of maverick acts carried its impetus into the next decade, seizing on the style's rougher edges, while brandishing them with increased volume and aggression. Such acts, often retroactively described as "*proto-punk*", worked in a variety of rock genres and came from disparate places, most notably Michigan, and specialized in a hard rocking style that was heavy, yet more primitive and energetic than most of the sophisticated hard rock styles typical of the time."

"In the late 1960s and early 1970s, several Michigan bands rooted in *garage rock* recorded works that became highly influential, particularly with the 1970s punk movement.

Identification of *garage rock* by certain critics in the early 1970s (and their use of the term "*punk rock*" to describe it) exerted a marked degree of influence on the subsequent punk movement of the mid-to-late 1970s. As a result of the critical attention paid to primitive-sounding rock of the past and present, a self-conscious musical aesthetic began to emerge around the term "*punk*" that, with the arrival of the punk scenes in New York, London, and elsewhere between 1975-1977, transformed into a new movement having its own separate subculture, identity, and values."

*Starting with The Aardvarks... ending with Zakary Thaks… and with everyone else falling somewhere in the middle...*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Aardvarks* were an American garage rock band from Muskegon, Michigan who were active between 1964-1968.

The group scored a local hit with "I'm Higher than I'm Down", which is now considered a garage rock classic, and their work as a whole is highly regarded by collectors and enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Atlantics* are an Australian surf rock band founded in 1961.

The band's claim to fame was as Australia's most successful of the genre. Most well known for their classic hit, "Bombora", their later recordings such as "Come On" are examples of *1960s garage rock*. They were the first Australian rock band to write their own hits.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bad Roads* were an American garage rock band formed in Lake Charles, Louisiana in 1964. Musically influenced by the Rolling Stones, the group released two singles during their recording career, most notably the fuzz-driven proto-punk record, "Blue Girl."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bad Seeds* were an American garage rock band formed in Corpus Christi, Texas, in 1964.

Musically influenced by traditional blues and the raw recordings by the Rolling Stones, the group's sound was marked by primal proto-punk instrumental arrangements and vocals.

The band released three singles, mostly originals penned by guitarist Mike Taylor, that have since become classics of garage rock, and have the Bad Seeds considered forerunners in popularizing the subgenre in Texas.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Baskerville Hounds* are an American garage rock group from the West Park neighborhood of Cleveland, Ohio.

In October 1969 they had a single hit on the Billboard top-100: "Hold Me" which peaked at #88 and was on the charts for two weeks.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Balloon Farm*, an American musical act from New Jersey, took its name from a New York City nightclub.

It is best known for its sole hit song, "A Question of Temperature," which made the Billboard charts in February 1968, peaking in the top 40.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Banshees* were an American garage rock band formed in Chicago, Illinois, in 1966.

The group is best remembered for its sole single, featuring the dissonant proto-punk anthem, "Project Blue". The song has become a classic of the musical genre of garage rock and is featured prominently on several compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bare Facts* were an American garage rock band formed in Portsmouth, Ohio, in 1966.

Immensely popular in Ohio, the group earned a regional hit with their catchy blue-eyed soul-influenced tune "Georgiana", and the equally popular B-side "Bad Part of Town". The single the songs were featured on briefly entered the Billboard Hot 100.

Though the Bare Facts could not replicate their success, the band's recordings have appeared on several compilation albums, preserving interest in the group's music.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Baroques *were an American psychedelic rock band formed in Milwaukee, Wisconsin in 1966.

The band reached regional success for their transition from garage rock to the psychedelic rock genre, and the controversary aroused from their single, "Mary Jane". The band released one studio album before its disbandment in 1968.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Beach Nuts *(also known as The Beech Nuts) were an American garage rock band formed in Point Pleasant Beach, New Jersey, in 1963.

Performing as a popular cover band in the region, the Beach Nuts recorded one single in 1966. Its A-side, "My Iconoclastic Life", has since become considered a classic composition among 1960s garage acts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Beau Brummels* were an American rock band formed in San Francisco in 1964.

Initially, the band's musical style blended beat music and folk music and typically drew comparisons to the Beatles, while their later work incorporated other music genres such as psychedelic rock and country rock.

The Beau Brummels broke into the mainstream with their debut single, "Laugh, Laugh", for which they would later be credited for setting one of the aesthetic foundations for the San Francisco Sound, along with other bands such as the Charlatans; the song is in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame list of the "*500 Songs That Shaped Rock and Roll*".

The band's popularity continued with the subsequent album, 1965's Introducing The Beau Brummels, and the Top 10 single "Just a Little".


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Great thread. You’re a an asset to this forum, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Red Terror said:


> Great thread. You're a an asset to this forum, in my humble opinion.


Thank you for the kind words - :tiphat: - they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bees* were an American garage rock and psychedelic band from Covina, California who were active in the mid-1960s, and are best known for the 1966 paranoiac anthem "Voices Green and Purple". The song has been mentioned as an innovative example of early protopunk and has become highly prized by various garage rock collectors and enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Better Half-Dozen* was an American garage rock band formed in New Orleans, Louisiana, in 1966. The band played at local colleges, high schools and clubs in New Orleans and surrounding cities and states.

They released one 45 single with 2 originals called "I'm Gonna Leave You" and "I Could Have Loved Her", which, despite insufficient promotion, has remained a classic garage rock recording.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Black Diamonds* were an Australian garage rock and band from Lithgow, New South Wales, who were active under different names from 1959 to 1971. They became one of the most popular groups in their region of South Wales and signed with Festival Records, where they recorded two singles.

They have particularly become regarded for the song "I Want, Need, Love You" which appeared on the B-side of their first single.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bluestars* were a garage rock band from Auckland, New Zealand, who were active during the 1960s. They became one of the most popular bands in New Zealand at the time and enjoyed a hit in the Auckland area with their first single, which appeared on Decca Records, where they were the first New Zealand rock band to be signed to the label.

But, they are now best known for their subsequent release, "Social End Product", that with its line "I don't stand for the Queen", took aim at the monarchy and social oppression, anticipating certain sentiments expressed in the music of the Sex Pistols and other 1970s punk acts. Their work is now highly regarded by garage rock enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Blues Magoos* are an American rock group from The Bronx, New York, United States. They were at the forefront of the psychedelic music trend, beginning in 1966. They are best known for the hit song "(We Ain't Got) Nothin' Yet".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bobby Fuller Four* (sometimes stylized as *Bobby Fuller* 4) was a popular mid-1960s American rock & roll band started by Bobby Fuller.

With its first incarnation formed in 1962 in El Paso, Texas, the group went on to produce some of its most memorable hits under Mustang Records in Hollywood, California. The band's most successful songs include "I Fought the Law", and "Love's Made a Fool of You."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bohemian Vendetta* was an American garage rock and psychedelic band from Long Island, New York, who were active from 1966-1968. In addition to recording two officially released singles and several previously unissued demos, they cut a self-titled album, Bohemian Vendetta, released by Mainstream Records in 1968.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bojax*, later known as William Goat, were an American garage rock and band from Greenville, South Carolina who were active from 1964 through 1971.

They are best known for the hard-driving protopunk sound exemplified in songs such as "Go Ahead and Go" and "Hippie Times." Although they briefly enjoyed popularity in their own region, they did not gain wider recognition at the until a number of years later when their material would be re-issued on various compilations and anthologies.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Breakers *were an American garage rock band from Memphis, Tennessee who were active in the 1960s.

They became one of the most popular bands in the Memphis area and enjoyed considerable success with their regional hit "Don't Bring Me No Flowers (I Ain't Dead Yet)". There has been a resurgence of interest in the Breakers amongst garage rock collectors and enthusiasts in recent years.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Brigands* were an American garage rock act who are best known for the 1966 song, "(Would I Still Be) Her Big Man", which appeared as the A-side of a single released on Epic Records.

Little is known about them other than that the song was recorded in New York City. Their origins are unknown, but some have attributed their residence to Forest Hills, Long Island, New York. Others have speculated that they were an ensemble of session musicians who recorded the song as a one-time act under the moniker "the Brigands."

One reason mentioned by exponents of this hypothesis is that there would be more known about them, if they had indeed been an been an actual performing unit. They point out that there are no printed artifacts available, such as flyers and listings of live performances, records of battles of the bands, and newspaper clips.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Brogues* were an American garage rock band formed in Merced, California, in 1964.

Much of the group's brief recording career was marked by distorted-guitar melodies and R&B-influenced vocals. They released two regionally successful singles in their brief existence, most notably the Annette Tucker and Nancie Nantz-penned "I Ain't No Miracle Worker", which is now considered a classic of the garage rock genre.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Bruthers* were an American garage rock band from Pearl River, New York, active in the mid to late 1960s, and whose membership consisted the four brothers, Alf, Frank, Mike, and Joe of the Delia family.

They recorded several songs for RCA records, of which, "Bad Way to Go" is the best known. The song is included on the compilation album, Pebbles Vol. 8, and is regarded by enthusiasts and collectors as a classic in the genre


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Brymers* were an American garage rock band from San Joaquin Valley, California, who were active in the 1960s.

They had a regional hit with the song "Sacrifice", which also received distribution overseas and managed to garnish airplay in parts of Europe, New Zealand, and Australia.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Arlie Neaville (a.k.a. *Dean Carter*) is an American gospel singer and songwriter who has been active in music since the early 1960s.

For several years during the 1960s he recorded and performed as *Dean Carter*, specializing in rockabilly and soul influenced garage rock displayed in songs such as "Rebel Woman" and a version of "Jailhouse Rock", but in the early 1970s he switched to gospel, which has been his style ever since.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Caretakers of Deception* were an American garage rock band formed in Los Angeles, California, in 1966.

Very little is known about the group itself, but their lone single "Cuttin' Grass" which was first noticed on the Psychedelic Disaster Whirl compilation album, is heralded as a classic of the 1960s garage rock era.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Castaways* are an American rock band from the Twin Cities in Minnesota.

Their first and only hit single was "Liar, Liar". Written by band leader James Donna and drummer (and band co-founder) Dennis Craswell, the song was produced by Timothy D. Kehr and released by Soma Records, reaching number 12 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart in 1965.

"Liar, Liar" was later featured in the films Good Morning, Vietnam and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels and was covered by Debbie Harry in Married to the Mob.

The Castaways performed "Liar, Liar" in the 1967 beach movie It's a Bikini World. Their followup, "Goodbye Babe", was another local hit, but did not break nationally.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chargers* were an American garage rock formed in Wenatchee, Washington, in 1966.

The group recorded one single, the Beatlesque "Taxi", which had been a regional success and remains a highly-collectible piece in its original format.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Cherry Slush* was an American garage rock band formed in Saginaw, Michigan, in 1965, when the group was known as the Wayfarers and later cut records first as The Bells of Rhymny. They were composed of junior high school students in their 1964-1965 school year, and became a regional success in the Detroit, Michigan music scene.

Musically, the band was inspired by The Byrds, who were achieving national success during the period. The group released four singles during their existence, most notably the two regional hits, "She'll Be Back" and "I Cannot Stop You". They were one of the few garage rock bands of the era to have a single chart on the three major listings, Billboard, Cashbox, and Record World.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chessmen* were an American garage rock band from Denton, Texas, near Dallas, who were active in the 1960s.

They were one of the most popular bands in the region and recorded for Bismark Records, where they recorded three singles including, "I Need You There", which is now considered a garage rock classic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Chocolate Watchband* is an American garage rock band that formed in 1965 in Los Altos, California.

The band went through several lineup changes during its existence. Combining psychedelic and garage rock components, their sound was marked by David Aguilar's lead vocals, as well as proto-punk musical arrangements. The band's rebellious musical posture made them one of the harder-edged groups of the period.

In 1968, their second album, The Inner Mystique, was released and included the band's most popular song, a cover version of "I'm Not Like Everybody Else".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Choir* was a garage rock band largely active in the greater Cleveland area from the mid-1960s into the early 1970s.

Originally called The Mods, their largest commercial success came with the release of their first single "It's Cold Outside" in December 1966. The song, considered by many to be a classic of the garage rock era, was featured on Pebbles, Volume 2, one of the earlier garage rock compilation LPs (issued in 1979).

The flipside, "I'm Going Home" was included as a bonus track when the Pebbles album was reissued as a CD, and it can also be found on a garage rock compilation LP on Ohio bands, Highs in the Mid-Sixties, Volume 9.

The Choir is well known for containing three of the four original members of Raspberries (all except lead singer Eric Carmen).


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Christopher and the Souls* were an American garage rock band formed in McAllen, Texas, in 1964.

Recording a song inspired by the poetic writing of Christopher Voss called "Diamonds, Rats, and Gum", Christopher and the Souls became one of the highlights of the Texas garage scene. Although the group disbanded in 1967, their composition has been rediscovered and highly valued among collectors. Noted for its rarity on the already isolated Pharaoh record label, only a few copies of "Diamonds, Rats, and Gum" are known to exist; however, it is accessible on compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Clear Light* was an American psychedelic rock band that was formed in Los Angeles, California in 1966. The group released one studio album that was met with moderate national success before disbanding.

A notable track from the Clear Light album, was "Mr. Blue," a psychedelic version of a folk song written by Tom Paxton and a popular request on underground radio at the time. Lasting over six minutes, the rather sinister, psychedelic song is considered a classic of the genre.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Ray Columbus & the Invaders* were a rock group from Christchurch, New Zealand that was active from 1964 to 1966, fronted by the lead vocalist, Ray Columbus, a musician, television host and manager.

Part of the new surf music craze, they were the first New Zealand band to have a number 1 in another country, Australia, with their cover of The Senators' song "She's a Mod".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Count Five* was an American garage rock band, formed in San Jose, California in 1964, best known for their hit single "Psychotic Reaction".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Crusaders* was an American garage rock band, whose 1966 album Make a Joyful Noise with Drums and Guitars is considered one of the first gospel rock releases, or even "the first record of Christian rock".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Cryan' Shames* are an American garage rock band from Hinsdale, Illinois.

The band's most successful moment came with their cover of The Searchers song, "Sugar and Spice".


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dagenites* were an American garage rock a band from Oxon Hill, Maryland near Washington, DC, who were active in the 1960s.

They shared management and frequent billing with noted guitarist and performer Link Wray.

In recent years their work has become highly regarded amongst garage rock enthusiasts and collectors and has been included on several compilations. The Dagenites are especially known for their proto-punk anthems, "I Don't Want to Try it Again" and "I'm Gone Slide", both of which have been mentioned as garage rock classics.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Danny and the Counts* were an American garage rock band from El Paso, Texas, who were active in the 1960s.

They were one of the most popular bands in the thriving Latino rock scene in El Paso. They had a local hit with their 1965 R&B-flavored debut single, "For Your Love", but afterward switched their approach to reflect British Invasion influence.

In 1966 they released a single on Coronado Records featuring the two songs for which they have become best-known, "You Need Love" and "Ode to the Wind". In the intervening years their work has come to be highly regarded by garage rock enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dantes* were an American garage rock band from Worthington, Ohio, a suburb outside of Columbus, who were active from 1964-1969.

They became one of the biggest groups in the Columbus area, scoring a #1 hit locally with their 1966 song "Can't Get Enough of Your Love", which as become highly regarded by garage rock enthusiasts and collectors.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The David* was an American garage rock/psychedelic rock band from Los Angeles, in southern California who were active in the 1960s and early 1970s.

They are known for songs such as "40 Miles," which became a minor hit in Bakersfield. They began with a basic 60s rock approach but later expanded their creative palette to incorporate esoteric and baroque elements on the 1967 album, Another Day, Another Lifetime.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Daybreakers* were an American garage rock and psychedelic band from Muscatine, Iowa, who were active in the 19They became one of the most popular bands in their region which included the Quad Cities.

Jack Barlow, a popular DG and country music recording artist had them record songs for a planned single at Columbia Recording Studios arranged a contract with Atlantic Records, who released the group's single on their Dial label featuring "Psychedelic Siren" which included siren sound effects generated by a primitive electronic device. Though the song became a big regional hit in Iowa, Atlantic lost interest in the band and they made no further recordings. In the intervening years, their work has come to the attention of garage rock enthusiasts and has been included of several compilations. 60s.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Jay said:


>


Really nice contribution... You're running into the same wall that I am - the hybrid overlap between Garage rock and Psychedelic rock.

When I created this thread I knew that at some point I would do a follow-up "A to Z Guide to Psychedelic Rock" and I didn't expect there to be much in the way of crossover but there are a substantial number of acts that refuse to be categorized and thus the easiest thing to do is just place them in both threads.

*The Fallen Angels* were an American psychedelic rock band formed in Washington D.C., in 1966.

Spearheaded by the group's lead vocalist and bassist, Jack Bryant, the band released two albums in their recording career, which was marked by lyrical and instrumental experimentation. Despite never breaking through on a national scale, the Fallen Angels were popular in the American music underground, and their music has been revived over the years.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Deakins* were an Australian rock group which formed in 1963. This was the era of the local version of beat music; which included 1960s garage rock, proto-punk and pop.

Their initial line-up included, Jeff W Donoghue on bass guitar, Ian Kinkead on drums, Bob Millar and Gary Schober on guitars. The later, Deakins 'trio' released two singles in 1966, "Tonight You're Gonna Fall in Love with Me" and "Take Me for a Little While", via GO!!.

The band regularly appeared on the related TV pop music weekly series, The Go!! Show, and on daily weekday show, Kommotion, both broadcast by ATV-0. The Deakins disbanded in 1973.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Dearly Beloved* were an American garage rock band from Tucson, Arizona, originally known as the Intruders, who began as an instrumental surf rock combo, but eventually incorporated vocals into their sound after the rise of the British Invasion.

After recording their first single as the Intruders, they changed their name to Quinstrels, recording one single under that moniker, but later settling upon the name for which they are best known, the Dearly Beloved. Along with the Grodes, they became one of the top groups in the Tucson area, scoring a #1 hit in there, and were on the cusp of breaking to a wider national audience, even briefly recording with Columbia Records and receiving some airtime on radios stations in other parts of the country, but were unable to maintain the momentum long enough to achieve wider success. Their work is nonetheless highly regarded amongst garage rock and psychedelic enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Dr. Spec's Optical Illusion* was an American garage rock band formed in New Orleans, Louisiana, in 1965.

The group is best known for their single release, containing the songs "Tryin' to Mess My Mind" and "She's the One," which have become cult classics in the garage rock musical genre, and are included on several compilations.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Don and the Goodtimes* were an American garage rock band formed in Portland, Oregon, in 1964.

Fronted by Don Gallucci, former keyboardist of the Kingsmen, the group made a name for itself in the Northwest rock scene performing in a similar style as their contemporaries the Wailers and the Sonics. Over time, Don and the Goodtimes honed their vocal harmonies and earned two hits on the Billboard Hot 100 in 1967, including their biggest hit "I Could Be So Good to You".

The band released their album, So Good, and later experimented with psychedelia under the moniker Touch before disbanding in 1969.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Driving Stupid* was an American garage rock band formed in New Jersey in 1966.

The group issued one cult favorite single called "Horror Asparagus Stories" that is most known for its absurd lyrics and psychedelic instrumentals. Though short-lived, the band's sole release has been included on numerous compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Druids of Stonehenge *were a garage rock and psychedelic band from New York City who were active in the 1960s.

They began as an R&B-based rock combo in the vein of the early Rolling Stones called the Druids, but later moved to the West Coast and changed their name to the Druids of Stonehenge, evolving their sound to fit the burgeoning psychedelic rock coming to the fore. In 1968 they recorded the album, Creation, for Uni Records.

In 1968 the newly renamed relocated to the West Coast and signed with Uni Records, a Universal/MCA subsidiary.

For Uni they cut the single, "A Garden Where Nothing Grows" b/w "Painted Woman," which reflected the influence of psychedelia.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Echoes of Carnaby Street* were an American garage rock band from Miami, Florida who were active in the 1960s.

They became a popular live act in the Miami area and enjoyed a minor regional hit with "No Place Or Time", released on Thames Records. In the intervening years their work has come to the attention of garage rock enthusiasts, particularly with the inclusion of "No Place No Time" on the 1986 Louisiana Punk Groups From The 60's Vol. 1 compilation, which paradoxically resulted in helping contribute to the misconception that they were a Louisiana band.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Electras* were an American garage rock band formed in Ely, Minnesota in 1962.

The group recorded between 1965 and 1967 during their musical career, including their most-known tune "Dirty Old Man". *The band, which also worked under the moniker, 'Twas Brillig, released a version of the song "Action Woman", a composition that was made into a garage rock classic by the Litter, and has consequently caused the two groups to be wrongly associated with each other. *






*The Litter* was an American psychedelic and garage rock band, formed in 1966 in Minneapolis, Minnesota. They are best remembered for their 1967 debut single, "Action Woman".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Electric Prunes* are an American psychedelic rock band, formed in Los Angeles, California, in 1965.

Incorporating psychedelia and elements of embryonic electronic rock, the band's sound was marked by innovative recording techniques with fuzz-toned guitars and oscillating sound effects. In addition, guitarist Ken Williams' and singer James Lowe's concept of *"free-form garage music"* provided the band with a richer sonic palette and exploratory lyrical structure than many of their contemporaries.

The band was signed to Reprise Records in 1966 and released their first single, "Ain't It Hard", in the latter part of the year. Their first album, The Electric Prunes, included the band's two nationally charting songs, "I Had Too Much to Dream (Last Night)" and "Get Me to the World on Time".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Ernie and the Emperors* were a rock band from Santa Barbara, California.

They were an example of 1960s rock and pop, influenced by the British Invasion with songs that employed rich harmonies, instrumental hooks, and upbeat lyrics. Their biggest hit was their single "Meet Me At The Corner".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Escapades* were an American garage rock band from Memphis, Tennessee who were active in the 1960s.

They became one of the most popular groups in the Memphis area during the mid-1960s and recorded two singles. "I Tell No Lies", the A-side of their debut single, became a big hit in Memphis and around the South. They were signed to Verve Records, who released their follow-up, "Mad, Mad, Mad", which featured a fuzz-toned guitar line. Their work is highly regarded by garage rock enthusiasts and collectors and has appeared on various compilations.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Euphoria's Id *was an American garage rock band formed in Saco, Maine, in 1963. Remembered as a popular live attraction in the New England teen scene, the group released two singles in their recording career, including the band's highly regarded cover version of "Hey Joe".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Evil* was a garage rock band from Miami, Florida, active between late 1965 and early 1967.

They were known for a hard-driving, sometimes, thrashing 60s punk sound that combined elements of blues, rockabilly, and British invasion influences (particularly the tougher sounding London-based outfits of the time, such as The Yardbirds, The Who, The Pretty Things, and The Small Faces).

In recent years they have become particularly noted for several previously unreleased songs recorded in 1966, which have been released in recent years on various independent labels from acetates, such as "From a Curbstone," "Short Life," and especially "I'm Movin' On," which is now regarded as a garage rock classic.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Fe-Fi-Four Plus 2* were an American garage rock band formed in Albuquerque, New Mexico, in 1966.

Experimenting with inventive vocal arrangements and fuzz-toned guitar melodies, the group was a forerunner in the musical genre of psychedelic rock. The band released what is commonly agreed by music historians as the first psychedelic single by a native New Mexican group, with their debut "I Wanna Come Back (From the World of LSD)".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Fifth Estate*, formerly known as The D-Men, is an American rock band formed in 1963 in Stamford, Connecticut.

The Fifth Estate released the single "Love Is All A Game" on the Red Bird label, which became a regional hit, and still receives airplay around the country as they again have become more highly regarded through their connection with the garage band revival and garage rock movements in general.

They had a national / international hit in 1967 with a sunshine pop version of "Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead", which reached No. 11 on the Hot 100. The song was recorded and released around the world in five different languages (Japanese, Italian, French, German and English), and incorporated parts of "La Bouree," from "Terpsichore" by 17th-century composer Michael Praetorius.

According to Cashbox, the song is in the Top 100 record releases of 1967 and has been the biggest hit with the highest American chart position of any Harold Arlen or Wizard of Oz song performed by any artist.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Joe Frank and the Knights* were an American garage rock band from Leland, Mississippi who were active between 1959-1965.

They were led by Joe Frank Carollo. In the early-to-mid 1960s their popularity grew beyond the Mississippi delta and Memphis areas as they became one of the most popular groups in various parts of the Southern United States.

They had a regional hit with "Can't Find a Way", which attracted the attention of ABC Records who picked up the record and re-released it for national distribution. However, the band broke up shortly thereafter, and Carollo joined the T-Bones, who later evolved into the soft rock trio Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds in the early 1970s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Gants* was an American garage rock band that formed in 1964 in Greenwood, Mississippi, in the cultural and geographic Deep South.

Despite their lack of hits, The Gants maintained a minor cult aura within the garage rock ethos and were not entirely forgotten. One of their songs "I Wonder" was included on the 1980 compilation album, Pebbles, Volume 8. In 2000,


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Gaunga Dyns* are an American rock band from New Orleans, Louisiana, who were active from 1965 through 1968 and who regrouped in 2013.

In 1967, they released two singles and a had a local hit with "Stick with Her". In the intervening years their work has come to the attention of garage rock enthusiasts, particularly some of their bolder songs such as "Rebecca Rodifier", which is one of the earliest rock songs to address the topic of abortion, and "No One Cares", which employs odd time signatures and changes.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Gentlemen* were an American garage rock band from Dallas, Texas who were active from 1964-1968. They are best known for their 1966 song, "It's a Cry'n Shame," which has been recognized as one of the greatest songs in garage rock.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Gestures* were a teenage American rock band based in Mankato, Minnesota.

The group was known as The Jesters, until they changed their name concurrent with the release of their first single. They are primarily known for their chart hit, "Run, Run, Run", from the fall of 1964


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*GONN* is a 1960s American garage rock band from Keokuk, Iowa whose signature song is "Blackout of Gret


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Grains of Sand* were an American garage rock band formed in Los Angeles, California in 1965.

For a period, the group exerted a promising presence in Los Angeles's music scene, releasing three singles in their recording career, the second of which was produced by Kim Fowley.

Much of the band's material found on their first two releases have since been compiled on several compilation albums, including Pebbles, Volume 1, and is cited by critics as classics of the garage rock genre.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Green Fuz* were an American garage rock band in the late 1960s, best known for their sole single, "Green Fuz", which became a classic of the genre and was covered by the Cramps.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Grifs* were an American garage rock band from Charlotte, North Carolina, who were active in the 1960s.

Their song, "Catch a Ride" became the number one hit in Charlotte and did well in markets around the Carolinas, and reached number one in Birmingham, Alabama. The group was able to secure airplay in northern markets, such as in Lansing, Michigan, where it reached number one, as well as in the Detroit area and parts of Canada.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Grodes*, sometimes known as The Tongues of Truth, were an American garage rock band from Tucson, Arizona, that featured lead singer and songwriter Manny Freiser, and were active between 1965 and 1968.

They are best remembered for two Manny Freiser written songs, the original version of "Let's Talk about Girls" (recorded as The Tongues of Truth, later covered by The Chocolate Watchband) and "Cry A Little Longer", recorded by The Grodes, the #46 single on the All-Time Garage Rock singles chart. (Note: The Tongues of Truth WERE The Grodes, renamed The Tongues of Truth ONLY on single, Let's Talk vAbout Girls.)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Groupies* were an American garage rock-psychedelic rock band from New York City who were active in the 1960s and are known for an innovative approach to primal blues-based rock exemplified in such songs as "Primitive".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Guilloteens* were an American garage rock band formed in Memphis, Tennessee in 1964.

Much of the band's musical stance was distinguished for incorporating their homegrown Memphis influences with a hard-edged sound. Among the group's singles, the Guilloteens are most-known for their regional hit "I Don't Believe" and "Hey You". Although national success eluded the group, they are now considered one of the more accomplished garage rock acts to emerge from the era.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Hangmen* were an American garage rock band from Rockville, Maryland who were active in the 1960s.

In an effort to distinguish themselves from other American groups and tie-in with the popular British Invasion, they lured Scottish vocalist Dave Ottley to join the group. Eventually they became the most popular band in the Washington, DC area, having a huge regional hit with "What a Girl Can't Do", that appeared on Monument Records.

The song became so popular that the band was greeted with near "Beatlemania" adoration from fans, whose enthusiasm on one occasion erupted into a near riot. The group followed-up with the single "Faces", which featured more aggressive sound, replete with a snide vocal from Ottley and a razor-like fuzz-driven guitar riff.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Harbinger Complex* was an American garage rock/psychedelic rock band from Fremont, California, who were active in the mid-1960s.

In the years since their breakup, their work has come to the attention of garage rock fans and collectors and has appeared on several retrospective compilations including the Nuggets 4-CD box set. They are best-remembered for their 1966 song, "I Think I'm Down."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Haunted* were a Canadian garage rock band from Montreal, Quebec.

They were among the first Canadian bands to achieve a level of success in their musical genre.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Heard *was an American garage rock band formed in Longview, Texas, in 1965.

Within a year of their formation, the band gained a reputation as one of the loudest musical acts in Texas, soon receiving a string of gigs at Houston's Catacomb Club. In 1967, the Heard recorded the "Exit 9" single, an enduring piece in the musical genre of psychedelic rock. The band's blend of frantic melodies and studio techniques unique to most garage groups has brought praise to "Exit 9" and its B-side cover version of "You're Gonna Miss Me".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Hombres* were an American garage rock band from Memphis, Tennessee, known primarily for the 1967 single "Let It Out (Let It All Hang Out)".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*
The Human Beinz* is an American rock band from Youngstown, Ohio.

Their only hit record, "Nobody but Me", peaked in 1968 at number 8 on the pop charts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Human Expression* was an American garage and psychedelic rock band from Los Angeles that released three well-regarded singles, and made additional demo recordings between 1966 and 1967.

After rehearsing for six months, they went to a recording studio and cut the demo recordings for their first single, eventually securing a recording contract with Los Angeles-based Accent Records. While the "A" side of the demo single was selected, the "B" side was replaced with a song that is probably their best known recording, "Love at Psychedelic Velocity."

Despite the song's name, "Love at Psychedelic Velocity" is more in the style of a garage rock song than a psychedelic rock song.

Their second single is an ethereal psychedelic rock number called "Optical Sound", where the singer is collecting his thoughts after a drug experience. The title may refer to the synesthesia that is sometimes experienced by people on an LSD trip. This may be their best recording, and it is included on twice as many compilation albums as "Love at Psychedelic Velocity."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Humane Society* were an American garage rock band from Simi Valley, California who were active from 1965 through 1968, who are best known for their 1967 protopunk anthem, "Knock Knock."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Humans* were an American garage rock band from Albion, New York who were active in the 1960s.

They were popular in the region, touring throughout the Northeast, and enjoyed a regional hit, with the single "Take a Taxi" b/w "Warning", that received airplay in other markets around the country. "Warning" has become especially valued amongst garage rock enthusiasts and was included on the Back from the Grave compilation series.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Hunger!* (the name sometimes given as just *Hunger*) was a band in the psychedelic rock music scene that flourished on the Sunset Strip in Los Angeles in the 1960s.

The band formed in Portland, Oregon, and later moved to Los Angeles, where they gained a following after opening for groups such as the Doors. They released one album, Strictly from Hunger!, in 1968 (reworked and reissued in 1969) and broke up soon after.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ides of March* are an American rock band that had a major US and minor UK hit with the song "Vehicle" in 1970.

In 1966 the band released their first single on Parrot Records, "You Wouldn't Listen." The song reached #7 on WLS Chicago on 17 June 1966 and #42 on the Hot 100 on 23-30 July 1966.






Having secured a recording contract with Warner Bros. Records in 1970 the band released the track "Vehicle," which allegedly became the fastest selling single in Warner's history.

The song reached #2 on the Billboard Hot 100 and #6 on the corresponding Cash Box listings. It sold over one million copies, and was awarded a gold disc in November 1972. The following album, Vehicle, reached #55 nationally.

The band toured extensively throughout 1970 in support of many top acts, including Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Invictas* (sometimes called Herb Gross & the Invictas) are an American garage rock band from Rochester, New York who were active in the 1960s.

They were one of the most popular local bands in the Rochester scene during the 1960s, scoring a regional hit with "The Hump" in 1965.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Jades* were an American garage rock and band from Sparta, Michigan who were active in the 1960s (not to be confused with several other bands from the period also named "the Jades"). They were one of the most popular bands in Sparta and West Michigan.

They are remembered for songs such as "Please Come Back" and the topical "Confined Congregation", and their work is highly regarded today by garage rock collectors and enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The JuJus* were an American garage rock band formed in Grand Rapids, Michigan, and active between 1964 and 1967.

Though the group was never able to record an album they are considered one of the more polished acts to originate from the Michigan rock scene. Amid several line-up changes, The JuJus managed to blend influences of folk rock and The British Invasion into their raw musical style, before experimenting in the psychedelic rock genre.

Their most acclaimed piece was the regional hit, "You Treat Me Bad", which is now deemed a garage rock classic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Kenny and the Kasuals* were an American garage rock band formed in Dallas, Texas in 1964.

Over time the band began experimenting with early elements of psychedelic music and are often cited as one of the first groups to play in such a style. Kenny and the Kasuals released several singles including their best-known song, "Journey to Tyme".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Kingsmen* are a 1960s garage rock band from Portland, Oregon, United States.

Their 1963 recording of Richard Berry's "Louie Louie" held the No. 2 spot on the Billboard charts for six weeks and has become an enduring classic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Kings Ransom* were an American garage rock band from Allentown, Pennsylvania who were active from 1965-1968 and were a popular act in the Lehigh Valley area, as well as around Philadelphia.

Their record "Shame" became a hit in Milton, Pennsylvania and received airplay in Michigan. In the intervening years the Kings Ransom's music has come to the attention of garage rock enthusiasts with the release of several of their songs on compilations such as Allentown Anglophile and Teenage Shutdown! Teen Jangler Blowout!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Knaves* were an American garage rock band formed in Chicago, Illinois, in 1964.

The band released two singles during their existence, including the song "Leave Me Alone", which is now considered a classic of the musical genre of garage rock. In addition, the group's sound was particularly unique for combining elements of folk rock and proto-punk, making the Knaves stand out among their contemporaries.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Knickerbockers* were an American rock band, formed in Bergenfield, New Jersey in 1964. They were best remembered for their 1965 Beatles sound-alike hit single "Lies".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Kreeg* were an American garage rock band from Albuquerque, New Mexico who were active in the 1960s.

They were one of the most popular groups in the Albuquerque area and enjoyed local hits from both sides of their 1966 single "How Can I" b/w "Impressin'". Their work has come to the attention of garage rock enthusiasts with the release of the 1996 anthology Impressin', which features their complete recordings.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Larry and the Blue Notes* were an American garage rock band formed in Fort Worth, Texas in 1962.

The group is one of the more notable musical acts to emerge from the flourishing Fort Worth teen scene, and one of the few that had the opportunity to release a nationally distributed record. They are best known for the song "Night of the Sadist", which has been revived on several compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Leaves *were an American garage rock band formed in San Fernando Valley, California in 1964.

They are best known for their version of the song "Hey Joe", which was a hit in 1966. Theirs is the earliest release of this song, which became a rock standard.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

How do you know all of these things?

My mind boggles. :tiphat:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Leo and the Prophets* were an American garage rock band formed in Austin, Texas, in 1966.

Like their contemporary the 13th Floor Elevators, Leo and the Prophets experimented with psychedelic music and generated some controversary with their on-stage actions and attire. The band is best-remembered for their lone single "Tilt-a-Whirl", which also was subjected to scrutiny at the time of its original release on Totem Records in 1967. In more recent times, the song has been considered a classic of Texas garage music.

In April 1967, the band recorded and released the single "Tilt-a-Whirl", backed by "The Parking Meter", on Totem Records. Envisioned by Leo Ellis to be a dance-orientated song, "Tilt-a-Whirl" was banned by local radio stations for the lyric "I've got a feeling/banana peeling/and the monkey's showing through", which made an underlining reference to recreational drug use. The lack of publicity by pop radio stations ironically served to boost record sales and audiences at Leo and the Prophet's live performances hoping to hear the banned song.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Little Boy Blues* were an American garage rock band from Chicago, Illinois active in the mid to late 1960s, who are considered early pioneers in protopunk.

They are best known for songs such as "The Great Train Robbery" and their version of Van Morrison's "I Can Only Give You Everything," both of which are considered garage classics. Throughout their tenure, they underwent several personnel changes and in the late 1960s began to evolve their sound into a more sophisticated direction, before disbanding in 1969.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Liverpool Five* were a beat group that was part of the British Invasion-era of the 1960s. The five members of the band went to the United States by way of Japan in 1965.

In the United States, under contract with RCA Victor, the group released a number of singles, together with two albums. In 1966 their recording of Chip Taylor's "Any Way That You Want Me" (b/w Oscar Brown Jr's "The Snake") would mark their only appearance on the national chart, spending one week on the Billboard Hot 100 at #98.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Loved Ones* were an Australian rock band formed in 1965 in Melbourne following the British Invasion.

Their signature song, "The Loved One" reached number two on Australian singles charts, and was later covered by *INXS*. In 2001 it was selected as number six on the APRA's list of Top 30 Australian songs of all time.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Mad Hatters* were an American garage rock band from Annapolis, Maryland who were active in the 1960s and had a following in the Washington DC and Baltimore area.

They enjoyed brief local and regional success with their first single, "I Need Love," released in 1965, later recorded by the Time Stoppers. Though they failed to reach a wider audience, in the intervening years since their breakup they have become known amongst garage rock collectors and enthusiasts. Their 1966 song "I'll Come Running" has also become a song highly regarded amongst enthusiasts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Magic Mushrooms* were an American psychedelic garage rock band in the 1960s.

Their first single, It's A-Happening was released in September 1966, which reached number 93 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart for one week in November of that year before dropping off.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Masters Apprentices* (or *The Masters* to fans) were an Australian pop/rock band fronted by Jim Keays on lead vocals, which formed in 1965 in Adelaide, South Australia, relocated to Melbourne in February 1967 and attempted to break into the United Kingdom market from 1970, before disbanding in 1972.

The band reformed periodically, including in 1987-1988 and again subsequently; they were inducted into the Australian Recording Industry Association (ARIA) Hall of Fame in 1998 alongside The Angels.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The McCoys* were a rock group formed in Union City, Indiana in 1962.

They are best known for their 1965 hit single "Hang on Sloopy".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Missing Links* were an Australian garage rock, R&B, and protopunk group from Sydney who were active from 1964 to 1966. The group was known for wearing their hair long and smashing their equipment on stage.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Mr. Lucky and the Gamblers* were an American garage rock band that originated from Newport, Oregon.

The band was founded by Mike Parker (Mr. Lucky) and 'Bud' Garrison in 1964 and soon became one of the most popular groups in the Pacific Northwest with fans throughout Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Northern California and Western Canada.

Their popularity was due to their hard-driving sound and by the success of several recordings. "Take a Look at Me", which received considerable air time on local radio stations, was their most notable contribution.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Modds* were an American garage rock band from Miami, Florida who were active in the mid-1960s, and briefly re-united in 2002.

Though they did not release a record during the 1960s, their work has been posthumously compiled. Today they are best known for the song "Don't Be Late."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Mojo Men* was an American rock band based in San Francisco. Formed in 1965, the group underwent several name and personnel changes until their 1969 breakup.

Their highest-charting Billboard Hot 100 single was a cover of Buffalo Springfield's "Sit Down, I Think I Love You", which peaked at number 36 in 1967.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Montells* were an American garage rock band from Miami, Florida who were active in the 1960s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Moods* were an Australian garage rock band from Melbourne, who were active during the 1960s.

They became of the most popular groups in the Malbourne area and released two singles for HMV Records, including the song "Rum Drunk", which is now regarded as a garage rock classic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Mouse and the Traps* is the name of an American garage rock band from Tyler, Texas that released numerous singles between 1965 and 1969, two of which, "A Public Execution" and "Sometimes You Just Can't Win", became large regional hits.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Music Explosion* was an American garage rock band from Mansfield, Ohio, discovered and signed by record producers Jerry Kasenetz and Jeffry Katz.

The quintet is best known for their number two hit, "Little Bit O' Soul", that received gold record status by the R.I.A.A..


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Music Machine* was an American rock band formed in Los Angeles, California in 1966.

Fronted by chief songwriter and lead vocalist Sean Bonniwell, the band cultivated a characteristically dark and rebellious image reflected in an untamed musical approach. Sometimes it made use of distorted guitar lines and hallucinogenic organ parts, punctuated by Bonniwell's distinctively throaty vocals.

Although they managed to attain national chart success only briefly with two singles, the Music Machine is today considered by many critics to be one of the groundbreaking acts of the 1960s.

Their style is now recognized as a pioneering force in proto-punk; yet within a relatively short period of time, they began to employ more complex lyrical and instrumental arrangements that went beyond the typical garage band format.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Mystery Tren*d was an American garage rock band formed in San Francisco, California in 1964.

The band was among the first wave of San Francisco rock groups to emerge from the city's growing music scene. Exhibiting music prowess leaning toward R&B, the Mystery Trend were set apart from their contemporaries who later developed into psychedelic rock groups.

Their recording output was limited, with the group's one single, "Johnny Was a Good Boy", being released in 1967.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Nightcrawlers* were an American garage rock band formed in Daytona Beach, Florida, 1965.

The group is best known for their hit single, "The Little Black Egg", which was written in 1965 for an Easter concert in which the band opened for The Beach Boys. The single ultimately reached number 85 on the national charts after its third re-release in 1967.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Nomads* were an American garage rock/psychedelic rock band from Texas City, Texas near Galveston who were active in the 1960s.

The band was known for Brian Collins' passionate vocals and a melodic guitar sound. They are not to confused with an number of other bands using the same name in Texas and elsewhere, such as the Nomads from Fort Worth and the Nomads from Mount Airy, North Carolina.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The North Atlantic Invasion Force* (sometimes referred to as "*NAIF*") was an American garage rock band from New Haven, Connecticut who were active in the 1960s.

In February 1968 they released the topical song "Black on White," which generated controversy. The song's subject matter dealt with the issue of free speech, but its title led many to falsely assume it was about race. Several radio stations refused to air it.

"Black and White" became hit in the southern Connecticut markets, reaching #1 in some towns and received radio exposure in other areas, even being played on American Bandstand.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Northwest Company* was a Canadian garage rock band from Haney, British Columbia who were active from the mid-1960s through the early 1970s.

Though they never became a national success in either Canada or the United States, they were at a time one of the most popular bands on the West Coast of Canada.

The Northwest company is known for a hard-driving sound heard in such songs such as "Hard to Cry," and has been featured in various compilations such as the History of Vancouver Rock and Roll series.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Novas* were an American garage rock band from Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas, who were active in the 1960s.

Noted for their harmonies, they became one of the most popular bands in the local area and toured throughout the Texas, Oklahoma, and Louisiana region, enjoying a following outside of their immediate vicinity.

The group released a single featuring the song "William Junior" in 1966. In the intervening years since their breakup, the Novas' music has come to the attention of garage rock collectors and enthusiasts and their collected work is included on two anthologies.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Opposite Six* were an American garage rock band from Sacramento, California, United States, who were active in the 1960s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Oscar and the Majestics* were an American garage punk band formed in Gary, Indiana in 1960.

The band, led by Oscar Hamod, achieved regional acclaim and produced seven well-regarded singles in their heyday. As the group progressed, they experimented with psychedelic rock and soul influences which led to their most acclaimed piece, a cover song deemed "House of the Rising Sun 1969".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Other Half* was an American psychedelic garage rock band, based in San Francisco, and active in the mid-to-late 1960s.

The band gained interest after one of the Nuggets compilations in the 1980s included their single, "Mr. Pharmacist".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Others* were an American garage rock band formed in South Kingstown, Rhode Island, in 1964.

Heavily influenced by British Invasion groups, the Others enjoyed a role as one of the most popular New England musical acts, thanks in large part to their debut single "I Can't Stand This Love, Goodbye". The record is regularly featured on 1960s garage compilation albums, most notably Pebbles, Volume 8.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Outcasts* are an American garage rock band from San Antonio, Texas that released a total of five singles between 1965 and 1967.

Their best-known songs are "I'm in Pittsburgh (And it's Raining)", and "1523 Blair". Their recordings have been reissued on a number of compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Outsiders* were an American rock and roll band from Cleveland, Ohio, that was founded and led by guitarist Tom King.

The band is best known for its Top 5 hit "Time Won't Let Me" in early 1966, which peaked at No. 5 in the US in April, and the band also had three other Hot 100 top 40 hit singles in 1966, but none on the Hot 100 beyond then, and released a total of four albums in the mid-1960s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Oxford Circle* was an American garage rock and psychedelic rock band from Davis, California, near Sacramento, who were active from 1964-1967.

They became a popular garage rock act with a proto-punk sound influenced by Them and other blues-based bands of the British Invasion, that, in addition to heavy guitar feedback, came to encompass psychedelia.

In 1967, they released the single, "Foolish Woman" b/w "Mind Destruction", which is also included, along with several other studio outtakes, on the Nuggets from California compilation.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Painted Faces* were an American garage rock/psychedelic rock band from Fort Myers, Florida who were active from 1967 through 1969, who were not only popular in Florida but achieved a following outside of their own region by playing regular shows in New York City and elsewhere.

After disbanding they became practically unknown for a number of years, but since the 1980s, with the reissue their songs on various compilations, they have come to the attention of garage rock and psychedelic devotees. They are known for songs such as "Anxious Color", which Mojo magazine named one of the top 100 psychedelic songs of all time.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Palace Guard* was an American garage rock band formed in Los Angeles, California in 1964.

Though the band never obtained national success, they made a huge splash in Southern California with their song "Falling Sugar".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Paragons* were an American garage rock band from Charlotte, North Carolina who were active in the 1960s.

They became one of the most popular groups in the Charlotte area during the time and had a major regional hit with the song "Abba", which is now regarded as a garage rock classic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Plagues* were an American garage rock band from Lansing, Michigan who were active in the 1960s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Preachers* were an American garage rock band formed in Los Angeles, California, in 1964.

Musically, the group took an intense, and pounding musical approach that was heavily influenced by the British Invasion groups, particularly the Rolling Stones and the Dave Clark Five, and their take on American R&B. In their brief recording career, the Preachers released three singles, with their most acclaimed recording being a high-energy rendition of Bo Diddley's, "Who Do You Love?".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Premiers* were a Mexican-American garage band in the 1960s, best known for their 1964 hit, "Farmer John."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Purple Gang* was an American rock band from Los Angeles, California who were active from 1965-1967.

They recorded a handful of singles for the MGM label, of which "Bring Your Own Self Down," composed by Tandyn Almer, is the best-known.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*? and the Mysterians* (also rendered *Question Mark and the Mysterians*) are an American garage rock band of Mexican descent from Bay City and Saginaw in Michigan who were initially active between 1962 and 1969.

Much of the band's music consisted of electric organ-driven garage rock and an enigmatic image inspired by the science fiction film The Mysterians. In addition, the band's sound was also marked by raw-resonating lead vocals of "?" (Question Mark, the stage name of Rudy Martínez), making Question Mark and the Mysterians one of the earliest groups whose musical style is described as punk rock. Through their music, the group was recognized as a template for similar musical acts to follow.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Quests* were an American garage rock band formed in Grand Rapids, Michigan, in 1964.

They achieved regional popularity among their teen fanbase with the original songs "Scream Loud" and "Shadows in the Night".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Randy and the Radiants* (or Randy & the Radiants) were an American garage rock band from Memphis, Tennessee who were active from 1962-1966 and then again 1976-1984.

They were one of the most popular groups in the Memphis area during the 1960s, and though their association with Knox Phillips, son of Sam Phillips, they signed with Sun Records and recorded two singles on the label which became hits in the region, particularly their second release, "My Way of Thinking", which became one of the top hits in the area, reaching #1 on WGMN's charts. The group's work has today become highly regarded amongst garage rock enthusiasts and collectors.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Rationals* formed in 1964 and first recorded a single for a local label, A2 Records, in 1965.

After scoring a local hit with the tune "Gave My Love", they recorded a remake of Otis Redding's "Respect". This won them a contract for national distribution by Cameo/Parkway, and the single ended up reaching #92 on the Billboard Hot 100.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Remains* (sometimes referred to as "Barry and the Remains") were a mid-1960s rock group from Boston, Massachusetts, led by Barry Tashian.

Although the Remains never achieved national success, they were very popular in New England, and were one of the opening acts on The Beatles' final US tour in 1966.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Richard and the Young Lions* were an American garage rock band from Newark, New Jersey. They produced a moderately successful single with their song, "Open Up Your Door".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Rising Tydes *were an American garage rock band formed in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, in 1965.

Hyped to be a breakout national success, the Rising Tydes appeared in numerous television programs and performed extensively throughout the city. Although such widespread success eluded the group, they are still remembered for their rebellious live appearances and a single, "Artificial Peace", which was released in 1967


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Rivieras* were an American rock band that formed in the early 1960s in South Bend, Indiana. They had a hit with the song "California Sun".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Rockin' Ramrods* were an American garage rock band from Boston, Massachusetts, who were active in the 1960s and early 1970s.

Along with The Barbarians, the Remains and the Lost, they were one of the most popular acts in the Boston area. While they did not achieve national success, their work is today well-regarded by garage rock collectors and enthusiasts. They are perhaps best remembered for the 1964 protopunk anthem "She Lied."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Rovin' Flames* were an American garage rock band formed in Tampa, Florida in 1965.

Releasing five singles in their recording career, which was sometimes plagued by multiple line-up changes, the group is best-remembered for their final record "How Many More Times". The song was the Rovin' Flames biggest hit and remains their most accessible tune due to its appearances on several compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Savages* were a garage rock band from Bermuda that were active in the mid-1960s.

They are best remembered for their album, Live 'n Wild, which was composed largely of self-penned tunes and recorded in front of a live audience, has been mentioned as a seminal work in the genre, and features the song, "The World Ain't Round It's Square". This song has become regarded as a classic 1960s anthem of youthful defiance.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Seeds* were an American rock band formed in Los Angeles, California in 1965.

The group became known for psychedelic rock music and is considered a prototype for garage punk rock bands.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shadows of Knight* are an American rock band from the Chicago suburbs, formed in the 1960s, who play a form of British blues mixed with influences from their native city.

At the time they first started recording, the band's self-description was as follows: "The Stones, Animals and the Yardbirds took the Chicago blues and gave it an English interpretation. We've taken the English version of the Blues and re-added a Chicago touch," to which noted rock critic Richie Unterberger commented: "The Shadows of Knight's self-description was fairly accurate."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shag* (originally known as The Shags and later simply as Shag) were an American garage and psychedelic rock band in the 1960s, best known for their 1967 single "Stop and Listen". They were one of numerous bands at the time using the name "The Shags".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shags* were a garage rock band from West Haven, Connecticut, who were active in the mid-1960s, and recorded a number of songs, some at the famed Trod Nossel Studios.

They were one of a number of bands at the time to use the moniker, "the Shags," but they were the best-known of these groups. Their work has been re-issued on various compilations, and they are known for the songs such as "Don't Press Your Luck" and "Breathe in My Ear."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shames* were a garage rock band from Ipswich, Massachusetts who were active in the mid-1960s.

They are known amongst collectors for two songs which are highly regarded: "Special Ones" and especially "My World is Upside Down," which has been mentioned as a classic in the genre.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Shy Guys* were an American garage rock band from Oak Park, Michigan who were active in the 1960s.

They are known for songs such as "We Gotta Go," which became a hit in Detroit and the southern Michigan area, and also in the Buffalo, New York region.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Sir Douglas Quintet* was an American rock band, formed in San Antonio in 1964.

With their first hits, they were acclaimed in their home state. When their career was established (subsequent to working with Texas record-producer Huey Meaux), the band relocated to the West Coast. Their move coincided with the burgeoning San Francisco psychedelic rock scene of the mid 1960s to early 1970s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sir Winston and the Commons* were an American garage rock formed in Indianapolis, Indiana, in 1963.

The group released two highly regarded singles, which, upon release, earned the band a regional following, and resulted in reinterest in their music over the years. At the height of their popularity, Sir Winston and the Commons were regulars at the teen dance club the Cellar, in Chicago.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Sloths* were an American garage rock band formed in Los Angeles, California, in 1964.

Although short-lived, the band had a profound presence on the Sunset Strip's live scene, and their lone single, "Makin' Love", while not very commercially successful during its original release, has been heavily praised since its inclusion on the Back from the Grave series. The Sloths, after their re-discovery by music historians, are now considered the "great lost garage band".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Sonics* are an American garage rock band from Tacoma, Washington that formed in 1960.

Their aggressive, hard-edged sound has been a major influence on punk, garage, and hard rock music worldwide, and they have been named as inspirations to Nirvana, Bruce Springsteen, the Fall, and other major artists.

The band performed several early rock standards such as "Louie, Louie", and "Skinny Minnie" as well as original compositions like "Strychnine", "Psycho", and "The Witch". Their catalogue is generally based around simple chord progressions, often performed with a speed and tonal aggression that was novel for the time, making the band a notable influence on later punk rock bands.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Sons of Adam* (earlier the Fender IV) were an American garage rock band, from Baltimore, Maryland, but who re-located to Los Angeles and became a regular fixture on the Sunset Strip music scene, during the mid-1960s.

The band, who released several singles for the Decca and Alamo labels, which included the songs "Saturday's Son", "Feathered Fish" and "Baby Show the World", is also notable for the presence of two of its members: guitarist Randy Holden, later of The Other Half and Blue Cheer, and drummer Michael Stuart, later of Love.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Sparkles* were an American garage rock band from Levelland, Texas, that were active between 1957 and 1972.

However, the most popular version of the band was the line-up that existed from 1965 to 1967, and which recorded the songs "No Friend of Mine" and "Hipsville 29 B. C.".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Squires* were an American garage band from Bristol, Connecticut, United States, operating in the 1960s.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Standells* are an American garage rock band from Los Angeles, California, formed in the 1960s, who have been referred to as the "punk band of the 1960s", and said to have inspired such groups as the Sex Pistols and Ramones.

They are best known for their 1966 hit "Dirty Water", now the anthem of several Boston sports teams and is played following every Boston Red Sox and Boston Bruins home win.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Starfires* was an American garage rock band from Los Angeles, that is best known for one of the most sought-after singles of the mid-1960s, "I Never Loved Her", which can command prices of $1000 or more (although reproductions of the single are also available).


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Strangeloves* were a band created in 1964 by a New York-based American songwriting production team who pretended to be from Australia.

The Strangeloves' most successful singles were "I Want Candy," "Cara-Lin", and "Night Time".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Strawberry Alarm Clock* is a psychedelic rock band formed in 1967 in Los Angeles best known for their 1967 hit single "Incense and Peppermints". Strawberry Alarm Clock, who have been also categorized as acid rock, psychedelic pop and sunshine pop, charted five songs, including two Top 40 hits.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Stumblin' Blox *were an American garage rock band from Abilene, Texas who were active in the 1960s.

They are known for songs such as "It's Alright." Though they failed to achieve commercial success, their works have come to the attention of garage rock enthusiasts and collectors over the years and have been included several compilations.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Syndicate of Sound* was an American garage rock band formed in San Jose, California that was first active between 1964 and 1970. Through their national hit "Little Girl", the band developed a raw sound, and became forerunners in the psychedelic rock genre.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Tamrons* were an American garage rock band from Concord, North Carolina, near Charlotte who were active in the 1960s.

They became one of the most popular bands in Concord and the Charlotte area during the mid-1960s and enjoyed a regional hit with their single, "Wild Man" b/w "Stop, Look, Listen" recorded at Arthur Smith's studio in Charlotte and released on his Pyramid label. They broke up in 1968. In the intervening years their work has become highly regarded by garage rock enthusiasts and has appeared on several compilations.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*T.C. Atlantic* was an American garage rock/psychedelic rock band from Minneapolis, Minnesota who were active 1960s. They were one of the most popular groups in the Twin Cities, but failed to break nationally.

In the intervening years since their breakup, their recordings have attracted the interest of 60s music collectors and enthusiasts, and they are particularly remembered for their 1966 fuzz-tinged song, "Faces", which has been mentioned as one of the earliest garage rock songs to display psychedelic characteristics.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Teddy and His Patches* were an American garage rock band formed in San Jose, California in 1964.

The group, for the greater duration of its existence, was rather straightforward in their musical style; however, their best-known recording, "Suzy Creamcheese", exemplifies some of the odder aspects of psychedelia. The song was a regional hit and has since achieved favor among psychedelic music enthusiasts, who rediscovered the composition through several compilation albums.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Them* were a Northern Irish showband formed in Belfast in April 1964, most prominently known for the garage rock standard "Gloria" and launching singer Van Morrison's musical career.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Terry Knight and the Pack* (earlier known as the Pack) was an American garage rock band formed in Flint, Michigan in 1965. The band was signed to the Lucky Eleven label throughout most of its short recording career, and they produced one national hit with their cover version of the song, "I (Who Have Nothing)".

Despite their inability to replicate their success, the band was still a frequent attraction in the Michigan rock scene. The Pack was fronted by singer, Terry Knight. In 1967, the group disbanded, but two of the members of the band, drummer/vocalist Don Brewer and guitarist Mark Farner, would later go on to form another band, *Grand Funk Railroad*.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Third Bardo* was an American psychedelic and garage rock band from New York City, New York. Their name is a reference to the book The Tibetan Book of the Dead.

The group existed for a brief time in the late 1960s. In 1967 they released their only single, "I'm Five Years Ahead of My Time", a song co-written by Rusty Evans (a.k.a. Marcus Uzilevsky), a former folk singer and leader of the psychedelic proto-punk band The Deep, and Vicky Pike, the wife of the record's arranger and producer Teddy Randazzo.

"Five Years Ahead of My Time" received some radio exposure until it was pulled for its perceived drug references, and only years later was recognized as a 1960s garage rock classic due to its inclusion in compilations such as the critically acclaimed Nuggets: Original Artyfacts from the First Psychedelic Era, 1965-1968 box set.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Throb* were an R&B-based garage rock band from Sydney, Australia, who were active in the mid-1960s.

Despite their short tenure, they achieved a brief moment of success, scoring a major hit in Australia with a cover version of "Fortune Teller", originally recorded by Benny Spellman, and which had previously been covered by The Rolling Stones. But, perhaps the song for which they have become best-remembered is the brooding lament "Black", a feedback-drenched rendition of the traditional folk song, "Black (Is the Colour of My True Love's Hair)", which they released in August that year, but to lesser success, though it became a minor hit in Sydney.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Tidal Waves* were an American garage rock band formed in Roseville, Michigan, in 1964.

Despite the young ages of the group members, the Tidal Waves were one of the more accomplished musical acts in the bustling Michigan garage band scene. They are best remembered for their regional hit, a cover version of "Farmer John", which managed to reach the Top 10 of several radio station charts around Detroit.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Tonto and the Renegades* (also referred to as *Tonto & the Renegades*) were an American garage rock band from Grand Ledge, Michigan who were active between 1964 and 1969.

Tonto and the Renegades are now best known for their song "Little Boy Blue", which is today regarded as a garage rock classic. In 2012 Tonto and The Renegades were inducted into the Michigan Rock and Roll Legends online Hall of Fame.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Trashmen* were a surf rock band formed in Minneapolis, Minnesota in 1962.

The Trashmen's biggest hit was 1963's "Surfin' Bird", which reached No. 4 on the Billboard Hot 100 in the latter part of that year. The song was a combination of two R&B hits by The Rivingtons, "The Bird's the Word" and "Papa-Oom-Mow-Mow". Early pressings of the single credit the Trashmen as composers, but following a threat from The Rivingtons' legal counsel, that group was subsequently credited as composers.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Troyes* were an American garage rock band formed in 1966, and based in Battle Creek, Michigan.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Twentieth Century Zoo* was an American psychedelic rock band formed from the remnants of The Bittersweets in Phoenix, Arizona in 1967.

The band released several singles, and an album to reach regional acclaim before disbanding in 1970. Their later works spanned across multiple genres, including early examples of proto-punk.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Ugly Ducklings* were a five-piece garage rock group based in Toronto, Ontario, Canada, most notable during the mid 1960s.

In the summer and fall of 1967, the band's fifth single "Gaslight" became a Top 40 hit across Canada, peaking at #17 on the RPM Chart, and reaching #1 on CHUM 1050 in Toronto on October 2 that year, displacing The Rolling Stones' 2-sided hit, "Dandelion" b/w "We Love You".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Uniques* were an American rock band based in Louisiana, with Joe Stampley at the helm.

Their two biggest hits were "Not Too Long Ago" and "All These Things", which Stampley would re-record in his country solo career and take to the top of the charts.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The United Travel Service* was an American garage rock band formed in Portland, Oregon, in 1966.

The group gained recognition as outsiders, taking a musical route that separated them from the trends set in the region by the Sonics and the Fabulous Wailers. Though largely overlooked on a national level, the United Travel Service has become revered for two psychedelia-tinged singles.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Unrelated Segments* were an American garage rock band from Taylor, Michigan, that were active between 1966 and 1969. The group was a popular musical act in Michigan, achieving regional acclaim for their song, "Story of My Life".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Vejtables* were a mid-1960s American rock band from Millbrae, California. They recorded for the Autumn label and found limited success with such songs as "I Still Love You" and a cover version of Tom Paxton's "The Last Thing on My Mind".


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Velvet Crest* was an American rock band from Mineral City, Ohio, best known for their 1969 hit song, "Look Homeward Angel."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Velvet Illusions*, also known as *Georgy and the Velvet Illusions* and the Illusions, were an American garage rock band formed in Yakima, Washington in 1965.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Wailers*, often credited as *The Fabulous Waile*rs, were an American rock band from Tacoma, Washington.

They became popular around the United States Pacific Northwest around the late 1950s and the start of the 1960s, performing saxophone-driven R&B and Chuck Berry rock and roll. Their biggest hit was "Tall Cool One", first released in 1959, and they have been credited as being "one of the very first, if not the first, of the American garage bands."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*We the People* was an American garage rock band from Orlando, Florida, that was formed in late 1965 and professionally active between 1966 and 1970.

Although none of their singles charted nationally in the U.S., a number of them did reach the Top 10 of the local Orlando charts. The band are perhaps best remembered for their song "Mirror of Your Mind", which reached the Top 10 in a number of regional singles charts across the U.S. during 1966


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Wild Cherries* was an Australian rock group, which started in late 1964 playing R&B/jazz and became "the most relentlessly experimental psychedelic band on the Melbourne discotheque / dance scene".

The band had several personnel changes, the 1967 line-up featured Keith Barber on drums, Peter Eddey on bass guitar, founder Les Gilbert on keyboards, Lobby Loyde (ex-The Purple Hearts) on guitars, and Dan Robinson on vocals.

The band released four singles for Festival Records, including "Krome Plated Yabby" in June 1967 and "That's Life" in November, which peaked into the Go-Set National Top 40. A compilation, The Wild Cherries: That's Life was released in 2007 by Half A Cow Records. Loyde went on to join Billy Thorpe & the Aztecs, then formed Lobby Loyde & the Coloured Balls and also had a solo career.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Wilde Knights* were an American garage rock band from Longview, Washington who active in the 1960s.

They wrote and recorded two songs in 1965 which were both released as singles that year and are now recognized as garage rock classics, "Beaver Patrol" and "Just Like Me", the latter of which later provided a huge hit for Paul Revere & the Raiders.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*The Woolies* was an American rock band from Lansing, Michigan.

Their cover of "Who Do You Love?" became a regional hit when it was released as a single in 1966. "Who Do You Love" peaked at # 95 on the Billboard Hot 100.[1] Dunhill Records dropped the band after they failed to achieve much further success.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Yesterday's Children* were an American psychedelic rock band formed in Cheshire-Prospect, Connecticut, outside of New Haven, in 1966.

The group's earliest release was the psychedelic rock-influenced single "To Be or Not to Be". Though, at first, Yesterday's Children were a standard garage band, they transitioned into a psychedelic proto-heavy metal outfit that released one cult classic album in 1969 before disbanding


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*
The Zakary Thaks* were an American garage rock band from Corpus Christi, Texas, United States, which formed in the mid-1960s


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to say thank you ... for all your efforts on this thread. It's been fascinating. I thought I knew most of the pop & rock music (& bands) from the 1960s, but now realize that I had only scratched the surface! I've also come to realize what music one of my favorite 1980's bands, The Clash, was listening to, in their formative years. Judging by your posts, it simply had to be a bunch of these American garage bands (& reggae, of course), as there are way too many similarities between the rawer 'garage' bands--such as The Zakary Thaks above (etc.), and the sound of The Clash. So, thanks again.


----------

